# Gamescom 2013



## Lucocco Franfrescone (20 Agosto 2013)

Comincia. Qui tutte le novità della fiera.
Ora la conferenza della EA
Alle 19:00 ci sarà quella della Sony


----------



## Livestrong (21 Agosto 2013)

Annunciata l'uscita europea per ps4, *Venerdí 29 Novembre 2013*


----------

